# Not throwing snow far-Auger Issues-belt? HELP!



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all,
We just got a bunch of snow and I had to use my Ariens ST824 Model: 924050 Ser: 008707 blower. Everything seemed fine (had to adjust the carb a little) when I got going but once I hit the snow the auger couldn't throw the snow very far. It was throwing snow I'd say about 2ft. It cleared the driveway (slowly) but it should throw the snow farther. When I cleared the blower I looked in and engaged the auger and it was spinning like a mad man, so I am stumped at what it could be. I checked the belt and it seemed alright (but I'm not expert) I cannot find the belt anywhere online there's all these different lengths saying it would work on my blower but I don't trust it. I need Part#072130 according to the Parts manual but there is 2 belts (drive and auger) and its only showing 1 in the manual (Not sure why). Any suggestions/help/information would be *greatly* appreciated, I want to get her up to full strength!!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

It would really help if you post what model you have. There are certain models that Ariens offers a kit to change the auger belt and pulleys to a duel belt set up.


----------



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

I have an Ariens ST824 Model: 924050 Ser: 008707 Thats what I got from the tractor housing. I think its already setup for a duel belt setup but according to the Parts manual I should only have 1 belt. Its strange.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddip214 said:


> Hi all,
> We just got a bunch of snow and I had to use my Ariens ST824 Model: 924050 Ser: 008707 blower. Everything seemed fine (had to adjust the carb a little) when I got going but once I hit the snow the auger couldn't throw the snow very far. It was throwing snow I'd say about 2ft. It cleared the driveway (slowly) but it should throw the snow farther. When I cleared the blower I looked in and engaged the auger and it was spinning like a mad man, so I am stumped at what it could be. I checked the belt and it seemed alright (but I'm not expert) I cannot find the belt anywhere online there's all these different lengths saying it would work on my blower but I don't trust it. I need Part#072130 according to the Parts manual but there is 2 belts (drive and auger) and its only showing 1 in the manual (Not sure why). Any suggestions/help/information would be *greatly* appreciated, I want to get her up to full strength!!



|How old is your machine. What was the snow like, dry powder, or heavy and wet? How much was there? Did you check the augers with the engine off to make sure they are locked onto the drive shaft? Sometimes a shear bolt can break, and the auger still spins when there's no snow in the bucket, but quits as soon as it meets resistance.

If the snow was really wet, and water gets in and soaks the belt, sometimes it will slip.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If you have a duel belt setup for the auger, its sounds like it was converted. It uses different belt numbers with the kit. Check you auger cable, see if it has too much slack. The do stretch. And may need tightening.


----------



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the response, I got it used and I believe its from the 80's. It was a light fluffy type of snow about 4". I did not check the shear bolts but I will once I get home from work. When I did hit snow it would throw it only a few feet, could that happen if the shear bolt is broken or would it just stop?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddip214 said:


> Thanks for the response, I got it used and I believe its from the 80's. It was a light fluffy type of snow about 4". I did not check the shear bolts but I will once I get home from work. When I did hit snow it would throw it only a few feet, could that happen if the shear bolt is broken or would it just stop?



the augers will usually spin to some extent even with a broken shear bolt. Old grease inside the auger shaft creates some drag, and the internal shaft will drag the auger along for the ride. When it hits a snow load however, the snow drag exceeds the internal friction and the auger would stop if the bolt is broken, or ONE auger would stop, if only one side was broken. If you can turn an either auger segment by hand when the machine is OFF, then that bolt is broken. 

It could be other things, but start with the easy stuff.

With light show, it should be going a long way if everything is up to snuff. Wet snow is a different beast. An impeller kit would help move that better, but first things first.


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*Ariens ST824 924050 belts*

I have 3 924050's: one at SN 42200 (1983) and two at 103000 (1987).
Your Serial Number is quite 'early' 1980 or 1981 ! . 
This is the info I collected on the needed belts. 
I would guess that they are the same for your vintage. 
I have parts list for SN 27001+ and it shows the same numbers.

I apologize for the cryptic nature: 
Bolded numbers are the Ariens part numbers. 
I cannot remember what the cross-reference numbers are from.
The underlined text 'should be' the full description of the belt.
4L and 3L describe the ratio of the cross-section 'trapezoid' .


Auger*: 
72086* Part#: 07208600 ½ Inch x 40 Inch ‘4L Raw’
*72086* same as 36501


Tractor: 
*72066 *aka 8426 aka 07213100 3/8 Inch X 36 Inch 3L*
72066* same as 50501 
belt replaces 72066, 07200110, 72107 Pix 
Kevlar Replacement 3/8X34 3L340K


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

Please note that for the stock 924050 the engine drives two belts from it's 'Engine Sheave' . You could call it single shaft / dual pulley.

Different models (NOT 924050 !) take off one of the drives the cam shaft.
But for 924050: 
One belt for the Tractor 72066 . and one for the Auger 72086. 

I doubt that this machine has been 'converted' to dual belt. As for those larger machines mentined by 'Motor City'. 
Large (wider) machines will have two belts driving the Auger, but no on so this 24" .


----------



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

Now that I reread my statement I should say it isn't the auger but the impeller fan... So if the shear bolts were sheared in the impeller fan could it still throw snow barely? I guess Ill get my answer once I get home and try to turn the impeller fan with a rod/stick...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ddip214 said:


> Now that I reread my statement I should say it isn't the auger but the impeller fan... So if the shear bolts were sheared in the impeller fan could it still throw snow barely? I guess Ill get my answer once I get home and try to turn the impeller fan with a rod/stick...


Could be, if the impeller fan has shear bolts, might also have roll pins. According to a REPAIR manual I found online, your model has two roll pins in the impeller, item 20 pn page 17. If you can push the impeller fan and it moves on the shaft (impeller moves but augers do not turn) the that would cause your symptoms too. The impeller fan should be moving very fast, compared to the augers.

In case you don't have it, theres a parts manual at apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-24-89.pdf


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*impeller is held in with 'roll pins'*

or at least it should be. look up roll pin / split pin / spring pin 
These can be tough to drive out / replace from the chute hole. 
They should not be bolts, as bolts have a loose connection, and are ok for the auger rakes, but not for the impeller. 

But first yes push on the impeller (with a stick) through the chute, and see if the auger rakes turn. Do not push on the impeller with your hand, because if you suddenly free up something, your hand may free itself from your wrist.

You will have to follow the 'Attachment Clutch' linkage from the handlebar to the auger pulley. It is very involved on the 924050. Does this action make the auger belt tighten up? 

Currently I'm having a problem with the *traction idler* arm on my 924050, (your issue is probably with the adjacent auger idler) and this post helps describe the issue: 

Need repair suggestions for Ariens ST824 924050 idler arm 


It could be as simple as needing an adjustment on the control rod from the handle bar... Good Luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

ddip214 said:


> Now that I reread my statement I should say it isn't the auger but the impeller fan... So if the shear bolts were sheared in the impeller fan could it still throw snow barely? I guess Ill get my answer once I get home and try to turn the impeller fan with a rod/stick...


Do you have the owner manual? It is easily obtained from Ariens support in pdf form at no charge using model and serial.

If the impeller roll pins (2 x 1/4" x 1.75" for the 4 blade impeller) are broken then the impeller would be free to spin on the shaft and it would not throw any snow at all. More likely the auger belt is slipping due to wear. There is an adjustment in the auger/impeller clutch linkage to move the idler closer to the belt to reduce free play. 

The owner manual describes the auger belt idler pulley adjustment as: *"The attachment clutch is adjusted by connecting the chain to the spring just below the clutch handle. Connect the spring to a chain link so the chain is snug but so the idler drops away from the belt with the handle all the way up."* If you cannot take up enough slack with the adjustment then you will need a new belt that appears to be part # 072086 for the 824050 model. 

In the owner manual picture of the auger belt and idler mounting it appears the idler pulley is attached to its mounting through a slotted opening. This is the way current models adjust the belt for excess play. There is no description in the manual to loosen the mounting bolt and move the idler closer to the belt (to take up excess slack) so perhaps it is just a false rendering.

Good luck.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Town said:


> Do you have the owner manual? It is easily obtained from Ariens support in pdf form at no charge using model and serial.
> 
> If the impeller roll pins (2 x 1/4" x 1.75" for the 4 blade impeller) are broken then the impeller would be free to spin on the shaft and it would not throw any snow at all. More likely the auger belt is slipping due to wear. There is an adjustment in the auger/impeller clutch linkage to move the idler closer to the belt to reduce free play.
> 
> ...


oh how I detest false renderings. The manual for my craftsman machine gives the WRONG spark plug part number. They give a number for a Tecumseh flat head but the factory engine is a Briggs OHV.


----------



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Update*

Hi all,
So I went home and took her out. I took the belt case off and I tightened the tension pulley and it worked great after that. Looks like I should purchase a new belt since the old one is obviously not up to spec anymore. I attached some photos. Thank you all for your knowledge, this is a great site!! Now I need to replace the Engine Primer! Not putting gas into the carb!!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

ddip214 said:


> Hi all,
> So I went home and took her out. I took the belt case off and I tightened the tension pulley and it worked great after that. Looks like I should purchase a new belt since the old one is obviously not up to spec anymore. I attached some photos.


Your pictures are great and show the adjustment slot for the idler pulley, so the picture in the manual was right. The belt seems to be riding high on the auger belt drive pulley, but does it drop in the V groove when belt is tensioned? If it still rides high then it is not worn too much. Belt wear is on the sides so a worn belt sits down in the pulley when tensioned while a new or good belt usually rides at the top of the pulley when tensioned. 

Did you try adjusting the auger clutch at the spring and chain near the handle?

Glad you got your machine fixed.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

ddip214 said:


> Hi all,
> So I went home and took her out. I took the belt case off and I tightened the tension pulley and it worked great after that. Looks like I should purchase a new belt since the old one is obviously not up to spec anymore. I attached some photos.


Buy OEM Ariens belts. They tend to use odd ball lengths. And I have found its best to use their belts.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad you got it going. Yeah replace the belts when you get e chance, or this summer. Check those idler pulleys, if they wobble at all on their shafts, replace them also, they are cheap. It does look like some rubber buildup on the pulleys, and some other spots, just saying.
Sid


----------



## ddip214 (Oct 3, 2015)

When it is tensioned it seems to fall into the v grove... I think I'm just gonna replace the belts this spring. Like I said I got the machine used and I'm not sure how long they have been on there, it cant hurt. I plan on taking the thing apart and repainting her also, make her look brand new.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for this thread. I will have a Deluxe 30 which I had to adjust the tension as well, but will need to get new belts for it soon, will order from Ariens.


----------

